# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Нужен совет. Как перенести базу из ПРОФ в БАЗОВУЮ версию

## Razumovskii

Здравствуйте. Вопрос к профессионалам.
Есть база (дт файл), по одному юр лицу, выгружена из отученой ПрофБух версии в которой велись несколько юр лиц. Подгрузится ли эта база в БазовуюБух лицензионную версию? Официалы говорят что из ПРОФ в БАЗОВую, базу не перенести. Типо из Базовой в Проф можно, а наоборот нельзя.
Заранее напишу для чего: нужен эл.документооборот и эл.отчетность конкретно для этого юр.лица. Оптимальный вариант приобрести базовую коробку, но встанет ли имеющаяся база?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> ...Подгрузится ли эта база в БазовуюБух лицензионную версию...


Доброго времени суток!

Нет никаких проблем из ПРОФ в Базовую перевести. Придется немного пошаманить, но трудностей быть не должно.

Загружаете ваш ДТ файл в пустую конфу. Смотрите какой там релиз у Бухни ПРОФ. Скачиваете точно такой же установочный дистрибутив Базовой бухгалтерии и создаете из шаблона Базовую Бухню. А дальше можно по этой инструкции:
https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1792

Если Бухня ПРОФ была типовой, то проблем не будет.

----------

Razumovskii (22.01.2022)

----------


## Online_Z

> Подгрузится ли эта база в БазовуюБух лицензионную версию?


Если загрузить базу из dt в том виде, в котором она сейчас, то после загрузки в лицензионную базовую версию программа начнёт запрашивать пин-код из 15 цифр для получения лицензии ПРОФ, т.к. на базовой версии такую базу запустить нельзя. 
В теории  можно попробовать выполнить "даунгрейд" версии конфигурации с ПРОФ до Базовой путём загрузки CF файла от базовой версии того же релиза, но процедура нештатная (официалы правильно сказали, что нельзя, т.к. официально такой процедуры нет). Многое будет зависеть от того, насколько качественно были "вырезаны" данные по одному юр.лицу из общей базы, т.к. если перенеслись ещё и "хвосты" по другим юр.лицам, то после конвертации с ПРОФ до Базовой эта база запускаться перестанет + если на компе установлена только лицензионная базовая версия, то саму процедуру конвертации самостоятельно вы сделать не сможете, т.к. для этого нужна лицензия уровня ПРОФ.

----------

Razumovskii (22.01.2022)

----------


## Razumovskii

> Если загрузить базу из dt в том виде, ...


Вот примерно тоже самое говорят официалы. Альтернативы никакой предложить не могут, типо решение ищите сами!
"Даунгрейд" - так понимаю описан постом выше? Вот это -




> Загружаете ваш ДТ файл в пустую конфу. Смотрите какой там релиз у Бухни ПРОФ. Скачиваете точно такой же установочный дистрибутив Базовой бухгалтерии и создаете из шаблона Базовую Бухню. А дальше можно по этой инструкции:
> https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1792





> + если на компе установлена только лицензионная базовая версия, то саму процедуру конвертации самостоятельно вы сделать не сможете, т.к. для этого нужна лицензия уровня ПРОФ.


Имеющийся dt файл отлично подгрузился и запустился на отученой ПРОФ версии, хвостов от других юр.лиц не видно, только лишь номенклатура лишняя, можно ли конвертацию с ПРОФ в Базовую сделать на отученой версии? А затем уже выгрузить dt из отученой Базовой. И далее этот dt в Базовую лицензию подгрузить?
Как понимаете эксперементировать с лицензией возможности нет, стоит вопрос приобретать базовую лицензию или нет, если в нее база не зайдет! Поэтому и нужны советы Спецов!

----------


## Online_Z

> ...можно ли конвертацию с ПРОФ в Базовую сделать на отученой версии? А затем уже выгрузить dt из отученой Базовой. И далее этот dt в Базовую лицензию подгрузить?


Можно




> Как понимаете эксперементировать с лицензией возможности нет, стоит вопрос приобретать базовую лицензию или нет, если в нее база не зайдет!


Проверяется просто - если всё сделали правильно, то при запуске этой базы на ПК без лицензии программа сообщит, что лицензия не обнаружена и предложит получить новую лицензию с помощью пинкода из 16 цифр. 



Если же программа выдаст окно с полями для ввода рег.номера и пинкода из 15 цифр, то это запрос лицензии ПРОФ, а значит с конвертацией у вас что-то не получилось.

----------


## Fadler

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите пожалуйста, а как приклеить Базовую в Проф?

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, а как приклеить Базовую в Проф?


Что значит "приклеить"? 
Фирма 1С не выпускает клей, может вы спутали с 3М?

----------

Fadler (28.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, а как приклеить Базовую в Проф?


https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1792

----------

Fadler (28.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

> Что значит "приклеить"? 
> Фирма 1С не выпускает клей, может вы спутали с 3М?


значит присоединить к проф базовую с разными данными

----------


## alexandr_ll

> значит присоединить к проф базовую с разными данными


Возможно, вы хотите перенести данные из базовой в существующую проф сведения по новой организации? Тогда сначала обновите базовую до проф нужного релиза и затем используйте обработку https://programmist1s.ru/perenos-dannyih-1s/

----------

Fadler (28.07.2022)

----------


## Fadler

> Возможно, вы хотите перенести данные из базовой в существующую проф сведения по новой организации? Тогда сначала обновите базовую до проф нужного релиза и затем используйте обработку https://programmist1s.ru/perenos-dannyih-1s/


*alexandr_l*, верно. значит необходимо обновить конфиг до проф.
спасибо!

----------


## Online_Z

> *alexandr_l*, верно. значит необходимо обновить конфиг до проф.
> спасибо!


С повышением версии конфигурации с базовой до ПРОФ нет никаких проблем - это штатная процедура и в составе любого релиза конфигурации БП ПРОФ есть специальное обновление для этого. Последовательность действий при этом тоже ни чем не отличается от обычного обновления. Инструкция по переходу есть здесь. 
Проблемы и вопросы обычно возникают в случае, если требуется наоборот "понизить" версию конфигурации с ПРОФ до базовой, т.к. штатно это не предусмотрено, но пытливый ум всегда найдёт выход (обычно это нужно в случаях, когда на компьютере установлена лицензионная базовая версия, на которой необходимо запустить архив базы выгруженный из ПРОФ версии)

----------

Fadler (08.08.2022)

----------

